# Lake Trolls.



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

I use Lake Trolls for lakers and speckles in northern Ontario while trolling. Does anyone use them on Lake Erie for Steelhead or Walleye during the summer or fall?
Thanks for your reply.

Ken


----------

